# simple rating based off face



## Phad (Nov 2, 2018)

What would be my rating in your personal opinion?
Another question, Do you think short sides or long sides look better on me? I ask this because of my zygomatic arch


----------



## badromance (Nov 2, 2018)

just trapmax bro


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 2, 2018)

Phad said:


> What would be my rating in your personal opinion?
> Another question, Do you think short sides or long sides look better on me? I ask this because of my zygomatic arch



Are you doing any expression or movement with your mouth or is this the relaxed state of your face ?

4 PSL based on this pic


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 2, 2018)

6


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 2, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> 6



No lol, maybe Hes a 4-4.5/10 PSL. 

4 if under 6' 
4.5 if over 6' 

Idk what system you're using.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 2, 2018)

Bro it looks like you’re puckering up for a blowjob but you’ve got pretty solid bone structure from the looks of things. 

You’ve got the beard well enhancing your jaw just be careful with the crisp Turkish street fade it seems to scare white girls off for some reason. 

You don’t really need rhino although I think might help. Maybe Aladinmax and grow long hair with a good physique will suit you well.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No lol, maybe Hes a 4-4.5/10 PSL.
> 
> 4 if under 6'
> 4.5 if over 6'
> ...



My tought process = 5 psl and 7 normie = 6 on average


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 2, 2018)

4/10 imo. Severe upper eyelid exposure and your moth area kinda fucks your harmony up. You have a good jaw, hair, masculine nose(may be big not sure) but they don't add up to give a aesthetic outcome imo.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 2, 2018)

3/10 normie rating


----------



## margotrobbie (Nov 2, 2018)

Phad said:


> What would be my rating in your personal opinion?
> Another question, Do you think short sides or long sides look better on me? I ask this because of my zygomatic arch


4 PSL, 6 IRL rating, if you're tall then add 0.5-1 points. 
Style your hair differently, I'd spike it up or slick it back if I were you. Your jaw looks good but your chin may be recessed (not sure bc no profile pic is provided). Your nose could be slightly less wider & less bulbous. Your upper eyelids are exposed a bit too much. I'd def gym max bc your neck/frame could be thicker if I were you & then consider any of the previous modifications to add. If you did everything, you could hit a 7 PSL maybe 8.5 IRL rating imo.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 2, 2018)

margotrobbie said:


> 4 PSL, 6 IRL rating, if you're tall then add 0.5-1 points.
> Style your hair differently, I'd spike it up or slick it back if I were you. Your jaw looks good but your chin may be recessed (not sure bc no profile pic is provided). Your nose could be slightly less wider & less bulbous. Your upper eyelids are exposed a bit too much. I'd def gym max bc your neck/frame could be thicker if I were you & then consider any of the previous modifications to add. If you did everything, you could hit a 7 PSL maybe 8.5 IRL rating imo.



Brooo... To go from PSL rating to Normie rating just multiple by 1.25 

Divide by 1.25 to go from normie to PSL lol... 

Stop making this so complicated and subjective lol


HorseFace said:


> My tought process = 5 psl and 7 normie = 6 on average



Doesnt work like that. Multiple PSL rating by 1.25 for Normie rating and divide Normie rating by 1.25 for PSL rating.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 2, 2018)

when your nose is wider then your mouth


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

You need to lift


----------



## margotrobbie (Nov 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Brooo... To go from PSL rating to Normie rating just multiple by 1.25
> 
> Divide by 1.25 to go from normie to PSL lol...
> 
> ...


I always assumed it was more than 1.25 & just done subjectively. Regardless, it will always be somewhat subjective. Anways, if I'm basing it off your calculations then he's a 4 PSL 5 IRL & has the potential to be a 7 PSL 8.75 IRL. Haha, about the same thing.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

Lose the beard. You have a really weak lower third. The beard only emphasizes that. You either grow a full beard to hide your jaw, or you shave it completly.


----------



## VST (Nov 2, 2018)

Your proportions are so disproportionate. You've got the upper 2 thirds of a Jon Bernthal esque man, and the lower third of a toddler.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Lose the beard. You have a really weak lower third. The beard only emphasizes that. You either grow a full beard to hide your jaw, or you shave it completly.


Chris my man you need glasses. His lower third is great, it's his teeny tiny neck that destroys him


----------



## Absi (Nov 2, 2018)

If you got a Good Beard Genetics Grow a Longer beard and start Lifting
A long beard will hide your bad lower facial third.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Chris my man you need glasses. His lower third is great, it's his teeny tiny neck that destroys him



His lower third is shit. Underdeveloped to be more precise. Just look at the ratios on his face. Maybe I’ll have time to morph him with a better lower third.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> His lower third is shit. Underdeveloped to be more precise. Just look at the ratios on his face. Maybe I’ll have time to morph him with a better lower third.


His nose is big and his mouth small but he has a great jaw. He would look much better with neck training


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> His nose is big and his mouth small but he has a great jaw. He would look much better with neck training


Nope, still weak lower third, will show ya later


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Nope, still weak lower third, will show ya later


Alright bro take care


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Alright bro take care


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> View attachment 3147
> View attachment 3148


Improved harmony and lower fwhr, however his lower third hasn't changed other than the fact that it go narrower


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Improved harmony and lower fwhr, however his lower third hasn't changed other than the fact that it go narrower



He has a recessed chin. Hence why his lower third is so small. He lacks chin projection. If he posts a photo from side profile you'll see what I'm talking about. The harmony improved because I only made his lower third more projected and robust. Nothing else was touched.

Oh PS, he still has the exact same FHWR in my morph.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> He has a recessed chin. Hence why his lower third is so small. He lacks chin projection. If he posts a photo from side profile you'll see what I'm talking about. The harmony improved because I only made his lower third more projected and robust. Nothing else was touched.
> 
> Oh PS, he still has the exact same FHWR in my morph.


Interesting. Looks like he has a short mandible. @Phad post side pics


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Interesting. Looks like he has a short mandible. @Phad post side pics


his mouth is too small, he probably has a narrow palate. that fat ass nose and those wide set pepe-tier bug eyes makes it look even worse


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> his mouth is too small, he probably has a narrow palate. that fat ass nose and those wide set pepe-tier bug eyes makes it look even worse


You mean like


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You mean like


more like


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> more like


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


>


----------



## Veganist (Nov 2, 2018)

4/10 nosejob and neck training can get you to 6


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 2, 2018)

Ugly


----------



## Weishaupt (Nov 2, 2018)

Bad angle dude, 4-5/10 averageish


----------



## Phad (Nov 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> His nose is big and his mouth small but he has a great jaw. He would look much better with neck training


been doing neck extensions and curls to go from my 15 in neck to 17.5 by next year. i’m 6 foot 2 so it’s tough to look big


JustChris said:


> Nope, still weak lower third, will show ya later





Future Arablite said:


> Are you doing any expression or movement with your mouth or is this the relaxed state of your face ?
> 
> 4 PSL based on this pic


i guess there is a small pout but i was intoxicatated during this picture so hard to tell


Nibba said:


> Interesting. Looks like he has a short mandible. @Phad post side pics





Nibba said:


> Interesting. Looks like he has a short mandible. @Phad post side pics


sorry for the spam i’m new and i keep on misclicking. But here is a pic of my side. To me it seems as if my gonial angle and chin arnt projected forward enough which. i plan to fix this with surgery 2 years from but just beardmaxing atm


JustChris said:


> Lose the beard. You have a really weak lower third. The beard only emphasizes that. You either grow a full beard to hide your jaw, or you shave it completly.


but the thing is i end up looking like a little kid and am currently bulking rn so my face has gained so weight from the 15 lbs i have gained so far.


Nibba said:


> You mean like





mojopin said:


> Bro it looks like you’re puckering up for a blowjob but you’ve got pretty solid bone structure from the looks of things.
> 
> You’ve got the beard well enhancing your jaw just be careful with the crisp Turkish street fade it seems to scare white girls off for some reason.
> 
> You don’t really need rhino although I think might help. Maybe Aladinmax and grow long hair with a good physique will suit you well.


yea for some reason i always tense my mouth to not smile in pictures but i will be using a myobrace to help expand my palate and my mouth to be bigger


Felix97 said:


> his mouth is too small, he probably has a narrow palate. that fat ass nose and those wide set pepe-tier bug eyes makes it look even worse


yea my palate is very small because of braces and i always tend to pout whenever i see a camera. but regarding my eyes, don’t you think my brow ridge helps cancel out the top eyelid exposure as compared to if i didn’t a brow ridge that prominent?


JustChris said:


> He has a recessed chin. Hence why his lower third is so small. He lacks chin projection. If he posts a photo from side profile you'll see what I'm talking about. The harmony improved because I only made his lower third more projected and robust. Nothing else was touched.
> 
> Oh PS, he still has the exact same FHWR in my morph.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 2, 2018)

Phad said:


> been doing neck extensions and curls to go from my 15 in neck to 17.5 by next year. i’m 6 foot 2 so it’s tough to look big
> 
> 
> i guess there is a small pout but i was intoxicatated during this picture so hard to tell
> ...


U have a good profile as I thought u look handsome man


----------



## Phad (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> View attachment 3147
> View attachment 3148


ngl morph looks worse. possibly beachside my palate is small and my lips are pouted


----------



## SansDopamine (Nov 2, 2018)

There is a lot of misinformation in this thread. I assume some of you are teenagers so I forgive you ahead of time for your lack of knowledge on facial anatomy and looks theory. If this were easy to understand then we would all be Maxillofacial surgeons.

This is my first post on this forum so I'm not exactly sure what the culture here is like in comparison to some of the other forums. What I mean to say is that I don't want to be too brutal, but I have to admit that OP does not have good bone structure at all. He has downward growth and retruded jaws. Additionally, he has way too much eyelid exposure, a wide nose, and a tiny neck.

In terms of his lower third, @JustChris is correct, it is weak. Even though it appears to be 'lean' it does not mean that it is a good lower third. We need to consider the jaw in terms of both the x and y axis. It is true that his jaw has good lateral growth but it is severely lacking in height.

See morphs (I'll admit I got a bit carried away with the eye area in the first one):









Ideally you would need a bimax to get more forward growth but the surgery is extremely invasive and I doubt that anybody here would even do that. Realistically you can do the following and it would be good enough:
- jaw implants
- rhino
- lift (for body and thicker neck)
- grey contact lenses

On a more positive note, you've got great hair, eyebrows, ears, lateral zygo and jaw width, and height to your advantage.


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2018)

SansDopamine said:


> There is a lot of misinformation in this thread. I assume some of you are teenagers so I forgive you ahead of time for your lack of knowledge on facial anatomy and looks theory. If this were easy to understand then we would all be Maxillofacial surgeons.
> 
> This is my first post on this forum so I'm not exactly sure what the culture here is like in comparison to some of the other forums. What I mean to say is that I don't want to be too brutal, but I have to admit that OP does not have good bone structure at all. He has downward growth and retruded jaws. Additionally, he has way too much eyelid exposure, a wide nose, and a tiny neck.
> 
> ...


his upper eyelid exposure is due to super weak bowridge and you seem to have forgotten to morph it in the second pic


----------



## SansDopamine (Nov 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> his upper eyelid exposure is due to super weak bowridge and you seem to have forgotten to morph it in the second pic


Yes, I should have morphed that too.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 3, 2018)

SansDopamine said:


> There is a lot of misinformation in this thread. I assume some of you are teenagers so I forgive you ahead of time for your lack of knowledge on facial anatomy and looks theory. If this were easy to understand then we would all be Maxillofacial surgeons.
> 
> This is my first post on this forum so I'm not exactly sure what the culture here is like in comparison to some of the other forums. What I mean to say is that I don't want to be too brutal, but I have to admit that OP does not have good bone structure at all. He has downward growth and retruded jaws. Additionally, he has way too much eyelid exposure, a wide nose, and a tiny neck.
> 
> ...



Exactly, he lacks height and forward projection on his jaw.


----------



## Phad (Nov 3, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Exactly, he lacks height and forward projection on his jaw.


by jaw are you talking bout my lower mandible part right? because i feel that my upper part(maxilla) is developed enough, it just doesn’t have the lower part to match


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 3, 2018)

Bug Eyes, Low Set Zygos, Lower Third, also looks like your facial hair is grey for some reason.

Also Bulbouse Nose.

If your a manlet than that lower your smv as well, also being ethnic lowers ur smv as well.

I would say PSL 3, Which is a 4/10 IRL


----------



## Mandiblecel (Nov 3, 2018)

Get a labiomental sulcus filler and train your neck. You'll be ok


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 3, 2018)

Send me a better eye level picture.


----------



## Phad (Nov 4, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> Send me a better eye level picture.


this is about 8 months old so please don’t mind the hair, i was in the process of growing it out


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

Phad said:


> this is about 8 months old so please don’t mind the hair, i was in the process of growing it out


something is off I don't know what it is, i think it's either the chin being vertically short or the size of your mouth being too small


----------



## incubus (Nov 4, 2018)

jawmogs me into oblivion.
4/10 psl


----------



## Phad (Nov 4, 2018)

incubus said:


> jawmogs me into oblivion.
> 4/10 psl


what does “psl” stand for? that’s one term i never learned


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 4, 2018)

Phad said:


> this is about 8 months old so please don’t mind the hair, i was in the process of growing it out


That chin though. Get an implant.


----------



## Soontm (Nov 4, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resurrection


----------



## Mango (Nov 4, 2018)

dumfucks sayng he has a recessed chin when its just a comically small lower third and mouth


----------



## Phad (Nov 4, 2018)

Mango said:


> dumfucks sayng he has a recessed chin when its just a comically small lower third and mouth


that picture lmfao,


----------



## Afrikancel (Nov 4, 2018)

JFL at "blackpilled" members suggesting he is a 6, even a 7. 


JFL.


from face alone he is a 3.5-4 PSL. His lack of a vertical chin is extremely subhuman. He is also a Pajeet which has a racial penalty (-1 in this case). I mog him and I am PSL5 at best imo


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 4, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> JFL at "blackpilled" members suggesting he is a 6, even a 7.
> 
> 
> JFL.
> ...


his eye are fucks him very badly


----------



## Afrikancel (Nov 4, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> his eye are fucks him very badly


Yes. Pajeets have bad genes because for generations low caste indian males were able to procreate.


Both you and I mog the shit out of him and we aren't even chad-lite


----------



## Phad (Nov 4, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Yes. Pajeets have bad genes because for generations low caste indian males were able to procreate.
> 
> 
> Both you and I mog the shit out of him and we aren't even chad-lite


pm your pictures for comparison


----------



## Afrikancel (Nov 4, 2018)

Phad said:


> pm your pictures for comparison


Fridaycel and already asking for face pics. Nice try. 

Build some reputation first.


----------



## Phad (Nov 4, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Fridaycel and already asking for face pics. Nice try.
> 
> Build some reputation first.


didn’t know i needed that


----------



## SansDopamine (Nov 4, 2018)

You could benefit a lot from a wrap around jaw implant to add height to your lower third.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 5, 2018)

PSL streetshitter


----------



## incubus (Nov 5, 2018)

Phad said:


> what does “psl” stand for? that’s one term i never learned


its the rating system


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 5, 2018)

pretty low, ur jaw is extremely disproportionate, having a distractingly obvious flaw is death for women. get implant/ filler for that


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 24, 2020)

0 harmony .


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jun 24, 2020)

3 psl


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 24, 2020)

Phad said:


> What would be my rating in your personal opinion?
> Another question, Do you think short sides or long sides look better on me? I ask this because of my zygomatic arch


Bimax NOW


----------



## justadude (Jun 24, 2020)

lmaoo looks fucking comical. nose is wider than the lips and jaw is fucking huge


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 24, 2020)

you look curry


----------



## bossman (Jun 24, 2020)

3 psl 4 irl


----------

